
Tekton Pipelines – K8s-style resources for declaring CI pipelines - based2
https://github.com/tektoncd/pipeline
======
war1025
I literally just today bought a Tekton [1] torque wrench and was wondering
what business they had that required CI pipelines.

Different company.

[1] [https://www.tekton.com/](https://www.tekton.com/)

------
RickJWagner
Looks like a pretty strong string of commits. This one has some mojo.

------
powerball
The focus on source based flows is the right product decision here --- wonder
if it unnaturally constrains the market and effectively cede ubiquity to a
more generic tool

What is the plan here?

~~~
dlor
I think most things in software trade-off between general purpose and
specialized.

My 2c is that we'll see more and more things become source-based over time.
We're already seeing it with infra as code, gitops, git-ml, etc.

If the scope of Tekton expands, it will be because more things become source-
based. And that would be great for everyone.

Disclosure: one of the leads and founders of Tekton, at Google.

------
samtrack2019
Interesting but is it another argocd?

~~~
dlor
A closer comparison would be to Argo Workflow. Tekton and Argo Workflow
provide ways to declare workflow pipelines for execution on Kubernetes. Tekton
focuses on source based workflows, while Argo is more general purpose.

We've been working with the Argo team to make sure Argo CD works well with
Tekton, and we now have a first-class integration in the tekton catalog,
contributed by that team.

Disclosure: one of the leads and founders of the Tekton project.

~~~
product1087
How much, if at all, has the investment from Google in open source projects
like Tekton changed at all with the post-Diane Greene leadership?

~~~
dlor
I can't speak for projects in general, but I haven't noticed any changes on
Tekton or the other things I work on.

------
je42
is there a good resource to read up how does this differs from the normal K8S
tasks ?

